# Cost of Utilities Dubai 2013



## Infallable90 (May 16, 2013)

Hello,

I will be moving to Dubai in about 2 months - I'm in the process of doing some 'budgeting' calculations...Could anyone tell me what the average cost of things such as internet, utility bills, mobile phone bills, food (groceries) etc. or direct me to somewhere that has any relevant info.?

Thanks in advance!

Josh


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Infallable90 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will be moving to Dubai in about 2 months - I'm in the process of doing some 'budgeting' calculations...Could anyone tell me what the average cost of things such as internet, utility bills, mobile phone bills, food (groceries) etc. or direct me to somewhere that has any relevant info.?
> 
> ...


Search this forum a bit, there is a lot of info.


----------



## Infallable90 (May 16, 2013)

Infallable90 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will be moving to Dubai in about 2 months - I'm in the process of doing some 'budgeting' calculations...Could anyone tell me what the average cost of things such as internet, utility bills, mobile phone bills, food (groceries) etc. or direct me to somewhere that has any relevant info.?
> 
> ...


Having done a quick bit of research, I've come up with the following figures...I'd appreciate if anyone can confirm whether Im in the right ball park?

(Im a single guy looking to rent a nice 1 or two bed apartment fully furnished and get a modest car on a long term lease basis)

Accomodation	7000
Transport	2000
Food	800
Electricity	600
Water	50
Internet 300
Mobile	150

TOTAL	10900


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Infallable90 said:


> Having done a quick bit of research, I've come up with the following figures...I'd appreciate if anyone can confirm whether Im in the right ball park?
> 
> (Im a single guy looking to rent a nice 1 or two bed apartment fully furnished and get a modest car on a long term lease basis)
> 
> ...


Your accommodation budget is tight, especially if you want a 2-bedroom apt. But it depends where you want to live.
I think 800 for food and groceries is very modest. You als have add airco costs, probably around 400.
Take into account that you have to pay 5% of your rent as municipality tax.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

A/C costs is only if he lives in an apartment with chiller charges. That's not the case for most apartments in Dubai. 

7,000 a month for a flat is 84,000 AED/year. Doable in Silicon Oasis, Sports City, Al Barsha, possibly even JLT, but otherwise unrealistic for most of New Dubai. 



de Mexicaan said:


> Your accommodation budget is tight, especially if you want a 2-bedroom apt. But it depends where you want to live.
> I think 800 for food and groceries is very modest. You als have add airco costs, probably around 400.
> Take into account that you have to pay 5% of your rent as municipality tax.


----------



## Air23 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Dubai*

Hallo.

I disscus these days with a multinational company in Automotive Consultance. They are having a job in Dubai or around. The job is something like Coordinator-Filed Consulant in Automotive for a project of a very important automotive brand.


So, they asked me about the salary that I want. They offer me company car, laptop, mobile phone and business expenses. But they did not say anything about the montly payment. Can you give me an ideea about let say, a decent salary?


If I will be accepted, I will come alone to live there, at least for some months so I will need to rent a normal apartment, to spend money on house utilities (water, gas, electricity, internet etc.) and of couse to buy food. And normal, I want also to save some money. 

So...please, if you can help me with some ideeas. I need to give them an rapid answer.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Air23 said:


> Hallo.
> 
> I disscus these days with a multinational company in Automotive Consultance. They are having a job in Dubai or around. The job is something like Coordinator-Filed Consulant in Automotive for a project of a very important automotive brand.
> 
> ...


Nobody can tell you this.

Someone may consider a 15K salary 'decent' while for someone else 'decent' means 30K or 40K!

Have a look at the salaries/packages thread (especially the first one), tons of packages and salaries so you decide for yourself what is decent to you. You don't say where you want to live, what are your expectations, if you want a sports car, etc. You need to do some research and come up with your own budget. All the info is here in the forum already, just use the search function.


----------



## Air23 (Aug 21, 2013)

I really do not know to much about Dubai. I will have the car because the company will provide it to me. I want to live in a normal area, not too expensive.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Air23 said:


> I really do not know to much about Dubai. I will have the car because the company will provide it to me. I want to live in a normal area, not too expensive.


Sorry to sound a bit negative - but your statement that you really do not know much about Dubai is just plain crazy.
Why on earth are you considering moving half way across the world to live and work in a country that you hardly know anything about?
Have you even visited here yet? - or visited a similar desert based hot climate country?
If not, then you really need to come here on a research trip - to find out a few of the essentials.
This forum has ample information on cost of living expenses, salary ranges, types of accomodation etc. - but most people ask this sort of information once they know a bit more about the country and have decided that this is really for them!
Good luck with your research.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Frenjon (Jul 30, 2013)

Check out these sites:

Cost of Living
www numbeo com/cost-of-living/

www expatistan com/cost-of-living

Sorry - cannot post links hence the DYI links above - keep getting this:
"You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an Active Member and have made 4 posts or more."


----------



## Adp97 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have to agree with most people here. You need to do a lot of research before you decided to move. You could google cost of living and compare it to you normal cost of living. It all depends on what your custom to of living cost. Each person is different so it would be hard to give solid advice. I haven't lived in Dubai but visit many times. Just make sure before you make the move you have an approved contract. Research Research!! Best advice I could give you. Good Luck on your choice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

kes said:


> Yes I agree. You need to do a lot of research and make sure you have all the information you need before you move.


Lol now that is funny for some reason


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

moving here without visiting at least for a few days, and spending time in normal parts of town away from the tourist ghettos, is madness

Dubai is somewhere you either love or hate and reading about it from afar will not help you decide which camp you are in...


----------

